# Warrior's Weekend



## gman11b (Jan 31, 2020)

Evening ladies and gents. Just reaching out to see if there is anyone here who is involved with Warrior's Weekend every year. I live in the area. I know in the past they have done a motorcycle ride to escort the veterans to Port O'Connor. Just wondering if anyone has been involved with that ride and how I can become involved. Havent gotten any answer from the WW website. As a vet myself, I want to get involved.

Thank you.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Give them a call. I forget his name, however, he started and still runs the show.


----------



## Cole P (May 30, 2018)

The head guy is Ron Kocian. I know the big event set for May is canceled for this year due to COVID-19. I try to stay pretty involved with them even though I live in Spring. If you have any other questions or still can't get answers, let me know and I will see if I can get a better contact for you as Ron is always up to his neck dealing with all sorts of stuff.


----------

